# 2007 Gate Schedule



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Below is the 2007 Gate Schedule:

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/07fallschedule.pdf

Looks like they will race on Saturdays and the door open at 10 AM - racing is $15.00....


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

Sure is a great way to screw up a Saturday.
Got more important things to do, like work to pay the bills.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry no gate for Me this season. I Can't take the smell of Paragon anymore


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

The !diot lives on


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

I wont go to the gate unless a BRP points race is held there


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BudBartos said:


> Sorry no gate for Me this season. I Can't take the smell of Paragon anymore


No points races. If You want to go out I'm sure 3 would be a class.


----------

